# I need a Bat-Update !!



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

my mind is scrambled from to little information about upcoming Bat Models!
can anyone give me an idea about the Tumbler, Bat-wing-coper-or whatever ?? new 1966 Bat models and anyother Bat related stuff we could see this year??


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

The Tumbler from Moebius will be out this year, probably April (hopefully no later).

Moebius also announced figure kits from the 1966 Batman TV show. Batman & Robin, Joker, Riddler, Catwoman, and Penguin were shown (as cardboard cut-outs only, no sculpts), but only Batman & Robin are officially announced for production so far.

There has been no announcement for a model kit of The Bat. I'd like Moebius to do this kit, but who knows. Let's see how well the Tumbler sells, maybe if we buy enough of them, Moebius will consider another Dark Knight Rises kit.

Just a wish, but I'd also like to see a Batcopter from the 1966 TV show/movie. I think Round 2 has the rights to the vehicles from the series, but I can't be 100% sure. If anyone knows for sure about the licensing thing let us know so we can pepper them with emails.

There has been alot of '66 TV news, but as far as model kits go this is all I've heard.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

In the line of nonmodel Bat-Stuff I received a preorder notification from Entetainment Earth this morning for Barbie's Ken as Adam West Batman (sans the paunch.)


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I was VERY fortunate to receive a test shot of the Tumbler from Dave Metzner and it is going to be a FANTASTIC kit! There are pics of an assembled prototype sitting in front of the kit box on the Moebius Facebook
page, so they should be showing up here shortly.
Tom


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Here's a kit I would love to see Moebius do:










- GJS


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

She had frills on the bat bike? I didn't remember that, although I do remember Batgirl.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember the frills, but I don't remember noticing that big honkin' gold bow on the back of the bike.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The Batman said:


> Here's a kit I would love to see Moebius do:


From what I've heard (or rather read), it's not gonna happen any time soon; Yvonne Craig won't allow them to use her likeness on any merchandising.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Batgirl had a bike? Don't remember that. Remember Batgirl.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> From what I've heard (or rather read), it's not gonna happen any time soon; Yvonne Craig won't allow them to use her likeness on any merchandising.


Bet ya' read that right here on one of these boards? I'm really dubious about that information. 

And even if it were true they could still do the Batgirl figure with a generic face.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Zorro said:


> Bet ya' read that right here on one of these boards? I'm really dubious about that information.
> 
> And even if it were true they could still do the Batgirl figure with a generic face.


It's true,that's why she won't be showing up as a Moebius figure kit.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> It's true,that's why she won't be showing up as a Moebius figure kit.


Anybody know why? I mean, she's got a website where she's selling autographed photos for 30 bucks a pop so she obviously doesn't have a problem selling her image for money.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Scott; I have met and spoken to Ms Craig a few times over the years, and I too am surprised it was SHE that was the lone hold-out. On the other hand, there is a HUGE difference between giving her fans what they want for an (arguably) reasonable price and leasing your image to a huge company that (again, arguably) has been fairly dismissive of your contribution to an aspect of a cashcow franchise they are just now starting to see the potential value of. I know that she is very protective of the character; the "Killing Joke" story bothered her ALOT, and she made herself available for interviews on the subject at the time of the book's release. I REALLY would like to think this is about principle and NOT money (on a similar note, it does NOT surprise me AT ALL that Adam and Burt signed off...)
Tom
PS: As to the forums providing the occasional VERIFIABLE piece of information, remember, even a BROKEN clock is right twice a day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Bwain no more said:


> Scott; I have met and spoken to Ms Craig a few times over the years, and I too am surprised it was SHE that was the lone hold-out. On the other hand, there is a HUGE difference between giving her fans what they want for an (arguably) reasonable price and leasing your image to a huge company that (again, arguably) has been fairly dismissive of your contribution to an aspect of a cashcow franchise they are just now starting to see the potential value of. I know that she is very protective of the character; the "Killing Joke" story bothered her ALOT, and she made herself available for interviews on the subject at the time of the book's release. I REALLY would like to think this is about principle and NOT money (on a similar note, it does NOT surprise me AT ALL that Adam and Burt signed off...)
> Tom
> PS: As to the forums providing the occasional VERIFIABLE piece of information, remember, even a BROKEN clock is right twice a day. :thumbsup:


Thanks, Tom. Not knowing the ins and outs myself, I guess my feeling is that I would be happy to see ALL of them get a piece of the pie and I'm just glad it's happening while at least a few of them are still around to enjoy it.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

From Frank's comments over on the Moebius Facebook page, it's not a case of a refusal, it's just that she hasn't given any approval yet. They might still be in negotiations.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

DinoMike said:


> From Frank's comments over on the Moebius Facebook page, it's not a case of a refusal, it's just that she hasn't given any approval yet. They might still be in negotiations.


Ah. That makes a little more sense to me. If she _does_ approve I hope Frank uses a sculptor who is _particularly_ skilled at the female form. Between Craig and Newmar - they'll have their work cut out for them.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Heres an update:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=389799

- GJS


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Tom, you lucky dog! The tumbler is one of those kits that I actualy NEED! The only other one in recent years was the big "E" (TOS). Hope it shows up soon...
Jim (Judy says Hi)


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Jim, I was hoping you'd make Resintopia, cuz it looks like I can't make Chiller. Tell Judy I said "hey" also. Tumbler is WAAAY cool, SHOULD be coming soon (June I think?). Plus, I will confirm (DIRECT from the source) that Jeff Yagher WILL be doing the Adam West Batman and Julie Newmar Catwoman sculpts for Moebius and through '66 Bat-experts Andy Garringer and Chuck Williams he will have FANTASTIC reference.:thumbsup:
Tom


----------

